# Commercial Pilots



## maj.ocs (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, any Commercial Airline pilots recently moved out to New Zealand? I'm looking for info, Thanks


----------



## maj.ocs (Feb 27, 2013)

Anybody know if NZ is accepting Pilots for permanent residence?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I couldn't tell you but you might want to look on New Zealand Immigration skills shortage list to see. My husband was an engineer so he was able to get a job before we moved. We went the 30 mth working visa which took a about 3 weeks. For PR there are many factors, occupation, job offer, education, age, health that give you a score. I believe a score of 140 is required to be considered. An example 20 yrs experience in project management, job offer, 2 masters degrees generated a score of 180 for my husband. We were selected to apply for PR and after 4 months have a case officer assigned.

There is a lot of info on the immigration website to help you assess. Best of luck.


----------



## maj.ocs (Feb 27, 2013)

Many Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

maj.ocs said:


> Anybody know if NZ is accepting Pilots for permanent residence?


There doesn't seem to be any references to pilot's on any of the Skilled Shortage Lists - only Glider Training Instructor.
Doesnt mean there aren't any jobs for commercial airline pilots though. 
Maybe try Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or similar. You could also contact the airlines directly, eg Air New Zealand, Virgin Australia, Jet Star etc.
Being a pilot I expect your experience and qualifications may give you a high score anyway on the points calculator for PR and without pilots being on the SSL just means you can't claim the additional points.


----------



## maj.ocs (Feb 27, 2013)

Great, thanks for the reply......will continue with my investigation!


----------

